# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  BSOD STOP 0x00000101 на Vista Ultimate x86 SP1

## Rentgenus

BSOD на Vista Ultimate x86 SP1
STOP 0x00000101 (0x00000031, 0x00000000, 0x803D1120, 0x00000001)

Железо:
BMoard: Asus P5KPL-VM на Intel Bearlake G31
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
RAM: 2x 1Gb PQI 800 Mhz

Идентификатор ошибки указывает на зависание одного из ядер процессора.
Ошибка выпадает примерно раз в неделю...
Память тестировал по несколько часов на memtest и тем тестом, что идет с Vista. Проблем не найдено.
BIOS обновлен до последней версии. Все настройки — по умолчанию.

Может у кого была похожая проблема?
Подскажите, пожалуйста, хоть куда копать — железо или баг в планировщике Windows?
Может поменять процессор, пока гарантия есть?

----------


## Rentgenus

Похоже, что дело было в  EIST и C1E...
После отключения этих фичей в BIOS, синек больше не было.

----------


## emil1977

Столкнулся с точно такой же проблемой, но на матери asus p5b, сегодня отключил в биосе С1Е, EIST у себя не нашел, на p5b наверно нет его. Подожду пока, если че отпишусь

----------


## Rentgenus

EIST - это сокращение от Intel® SpeedStep™ Technology.
В BIOSе должно быть... Где-то рядом с C1E...
Удачи в решинии проблемы ;)

----------


## emil1977

Ага, до меня уже позже дошло это, отключил и его, пока полет нормальный.

----------


## emil1977

Чет блин опять проявился этот же BSOD, даже не знаю на что еще грешить.

----------


## P@nkrat

всем доброго времени суток... короче люди такая проблема, ставлю винду 7 ультиматум х64, ну ставится норм всё поставилась, ну всё работает нормально, и не с того не с сего вылазиет синий экран, это происходит то не с того не с сего, то когда я начинаю че нить запускать там прогу какую нить или просто по дискам лазию.
поставил х86 работает на ура.
кто может что сказать по этому поводу, помогите плиз. проц AMD Phenom 9500, 4 гига оператива, почему он не дружит с 64х битной виндойИ на форумах посоветовали отключить C&Q не помогло. помогите кто нибудь че делать.. :(

вот фото

----------


## Cheechako

Можно посмотреть на Microsoft'е:
http://search.microsoft.com/Results....c0=0&x=16&y=15
(например, http://social.answers.microsoft.com/...6-822f762f9e35)

----------


## pendruk

Проблема в драйверах на видюху попробуй поставить по новей))))

----------


## P@nkrat

нет проблема не в дровах, в безопасном режиме тоже такая фигня... это иза того что остальные ядра не отвечают на запрос системы, как их задействоватьИ говорили в биосе отключить хрень одну не помогает

----------

